# American Flyer 302AC help?



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

And we do this for pleasure?:dunno: After cleaning , servicing and replacing brushes/springs on the 307AC , the loco runs backwards with power just applied to the loco without the tender. Why? My transformer is putting out 18Vac-variable. The motor is an universal ac/dc motor. What am I overlooking?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> And we do this for pleasure?:dunno: After cleaning , servicing and replacing brushes/springs on the 307AC , the loco runs backwards with power just applied to the loco without the tender. Why? My transformer is putting out 18Vac-variable. The motor is an universal ac/dc motor. What am I overlooking?


First of all, you must mean a 302AC, correct?? And I don't understand what you mean by it "runs in reverse without the tender". I assume you are using the tender bypass wiring ?? By using the bypass wiring, it will ONLY RUN in one direction. You have to swap the
wires to make it run in the other direction..(don't ask me what wires,lol). Someone here will chime in and give us the correct answer.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyernut said:


> First of all, you must mean a 302AC, correct?? And I don't understand what you mean by it "runs in reverse without the tender". I assume you are using the tender bypass wiring ?? By using the bypass wiring, it will ONLY RUN in one direction. You have to swap the
> wires to make it run in the other direction..(don't ask me what wires,lol). Someone here will chime in and give us the correct answer.


Yes I meant 302AC. I tore it down again and swapped the wire connection sides of the brush caps to the brush barrels and now the engine runs forward.
Please excuse me as I am traveling into dementia. :smilie_daumenneg: I am easily confused nowadays and after I get something running, I put the shell back on it and it does not work.:dunno: I then take it apart again and then it does not work without the shell. Intermittent problems combined with an old man that should just watch reruns on TV?:hah: I mention this not to gain sympathy but to explain why my questions seem a little confused. Thanks for all your patience.:appl:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Yes I meant 302AC. I tore it down again and swapped the wire connection sides of the brush caps to the brush barrels and now the engine runs forward.
> Please excuse me as I am traveling into dementia. :smilie_daumenneg: I am easily confused nowadays and after I get something running, I put the shell back on it and it does not work.:dunno: I then take it apart again and then it does not work without the shell. Intermittent problems combined with an old man that should just watch reruns on TV?:hah: I mention this not to gain sympathy but to explain why my questions seem a little confused. Thanks for all your patience.:appl:


Hey no worries.... I went to visit the men's room and forgot to pull down my pants!!!!!!!! Caught it in time though,lol.... Went to take a shower and forgot to take off my slippers!!!! DUH!!!!!!! I'm constantly cursing at the truck/car because the darn key doesn't fit!! WRONG KEY....... AGAIN!!!!!!.. Ain't getting old fun???? Here's what I do my dear friend... At EVERY step in the assembly, I check what I've done.Before I screw the smoke unit back on, I check the unit for smoke, if it works, on it goes, if not I find out why.. Then I add the thrust washers on the armature shaft and lightly oil, and insert it into the chassis.. Does it spin freely??? If yes, next step. On goes the brush bracket assembly which has been cleaned, and the brush tubes have been polished inside for free movement of the brushes. I then add the coil, and the brush bracket assembly, and screw it all together.. Does the armature spin freely?? If it does. next step.. At this point I attach the wiring harness from the tender and check run the motor. If it runs forwards and backwards, on goes the shell. I then add the smoke stack tube and linkages. after installing the linkages, I check for easy movement. If all goes well here, I consider the chassis/boiler done, and then turn to the tender, if it needs servicing. But most of all, you must run it on a small layout!! Different things happen from a bench test to a layout test. And you ask any question you wait, NO ONE here will think bad of you for asking, and I know I speak for everyone here on the s scale threads. And my offer to you to fix any problems you might get frustrated with is always open, any time... One last thing, don't think your repairs need to be completed in a record amount of time.. Take your time, think it out!!! These engines are so simple and easy to work on, but on the same hand, many little things can make you go insane, like me!!!!!!!..


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words and offer Flyernut! It is good to know that there are still some good people in this world. Like those on this forum!


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Keep trying and you will eventually get it running. Five years ago I knew nothing about American Flyer engines. I recommend reading Tom Barker's American Flyer S Gauge Repair and Operating Manual. I had never even soldered anything before, much less knew how an electric motor worked. It helped me greatly as I spent hours struggling. The on line repair clinics have also helped. I had not discovered this site then. These guys are good.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Yes I meant 302AC. I tore it down again and swapped the wire connection sides of the brush caps to the brush barrels and now the engine runs forward.
> Please excuse me as I am traveling into dementia. :smilie_daumenneg: I am easily confused nowadays and after I get something running, I put the shell back on it and it does not work.:dunno: I then take it apart again and then it does not work without the shell. Intermittent problems combined with an old man that should just watch reruns on TV?:hah: I mention this not to gain sympathy but to explain why my questions seem a little confused. Thanks for all your patience.:appl:


Sounds like you figured it out, swapping the brush caps changes the polarity and the motor runs the opposite way. This is done when you are running without the tender for testing purposes. As flyernut said take your time, it's not a contest, it's a hobby and your supposed to enjoy it.


----------

